# Online list of phonetic pronunciations for tourist destinations?



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll soon be in Portugal for 3 weeks. I always found it's easier to buy a ticket to someplace if I can say it reasonably accurately. Only list of phonetic pronunciations I found online was for Algarve towns but one of my destinations is in the Algarve.


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

Forvo is a great website to hear pronunciation. Otherwise don't worry about it too much. Tourists pronounce Belém every horrible way you could imagine, but everyone will still know what you're talking about!


----------

